# ACS Cleared



## rajuvg2001 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi All..

With a lot of help and timely advise from this forum I finally cleared the ACS.
Its took 2 and a 1/2 months. 

The folowing is my TimeLine: It may be of use to many out there.

Application sent By registered post on : 25-Aug-2008
Application acknowledged on : 03-September-2008 
Application status "To be allocated": 20-September-2008 
Application status "In Process": 27-September-2008
Application status "With Assessor" :1-Nov-2008 
Application status "Registered No" :5-Nov-2008 
Application status "Case Finalised" :7-Nov-2008 
Application status "Received Post" :12-Nov-2008

I guess I will apply for Visa online next week. All the best to all of u out there..

Thanks
Raj


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Raj,

Congratulations on passing your RPL. It's such a relief when you get the result isn't it!

Now get that main application submitted 

Dolly


----------



## thudungtt (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulation!!

I'm going to send my application to ACS, but I have concern that it is easy to find a C# Analyst programmer job in Autralia. Which state we can find job easily?

Thank you.
Thu Dung


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

rajuvg2001 said:


> Hi All..
> 
> With a lot of help and timely advise from this forum I finally cleared the ACS.
> Its took 2 and a 1/2 months.
> ...


Hey,

Congrats buddy.

What do you mean by registered post? You mean from Indian Govt Post office.?

I have sent it through courier last Saturday but have not received any email from ACS for acknowledgment.

Is this normal?

Manish


----------



## rajuvg2001 (Jun 20, 2008)

HI Manish

I have sent it through registered post from the Indian Government post office..
It took about 10 days for me to get acknowledgment from them...
How many days since u applied....


You wil be getting the acknowledgment soon.. I had the same concerns when I applied.. Just take it easy...


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

rajuvg2001 said:


> HI Manish
> 
> I have sent it through registered post from the Indian Government post office..
> It took about 10 days for me to get acknowledgment from them...
> ...


I have applied last Saturday, so 6 days till now


----------



## subinp (Oct 15, 2008)

manish1980 said:


> I have applied last Saturday, so 6 days till now


Hi Raju, 

Did you do an RPL or skills assessment. 

Regards
Subin


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Raj,
Congrats...its nice to hear such good information.


----------



## rajuvg2001 (Jun 20, 2008)

I dint go for RPL ..I went for ACS


----------



## astra.castra (Nov 16, 2008)

*RPL and MODL?!*



rajuvg2001 said:


> I dint go for RPL ..I went for ACS


Raju, congrats on your successful assessment. I need your advice on my situation. I am a non-computer science graduate with 4 years of SAP experience. I get confused with RPL assessment and MODL. As per the link on MODL at Australian Immigration website, all I need is for ACS to provide me with the assessment that I have at least 12 months of experience in SAP. Does this mean that I do not need to go for RPL? Or do I still require RPL even though I have a skill on the MODL list? 

From your post above, it looks like you are a computer science graduate, but you may be knowledgeable on the RPL process. I would sincerely appreciate any inputs on this topic. Thanks for your time.

Sameer


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

thudungtt said:


> Congratulation!!
> 
> I'm going to send my application to ACS, but I have concern that it is easy to find a C# Analyst programmer job in Autralia. Which state we can find job easily?
> 
> ...


If you look through the job links in the "PLEASE READ...." post that may help you with that question. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## subinp (Oct 15, 2008)

astra.castra said:


> Raju, congrats on your successful assessment. I need your advice on my situation. I am a non-computer science graduate with 4 years of SAP experience. I get confused with RPL assessment and MODL. As per the link on MODL at Australian Immigration website, all I need is for ACS to provide me with the assessment that I have at least 12 months of experience in SAP. Does this mean that I do not need to go for RPL? Or do I still require RPL even though I have a skill on the MODL list?
> 
> From your post above, it looks like you are a computer science graduate, but you may be knowledgeable on the RPL process. I would sincerely appreciate any inputs on this topic. Thanks for your time.
> 
> Sameer


Hi Raj, I had sent two PMs to you. Not sure whether you have seen it. Please take a look when you have time. 

Regards
Sub


----------



## rajuvg2001 (Jun 20, 2008)

I am sorry but I dont much abt RPL or non Computer Science students.. But my friend who is from a non computer science back ground backed off because the agent told him that for Non Computer Science gradutae an experience of 6 yrs is requires.. And most of all U will not be assessed by ACS .. it will be dome by Engineer Association or something.. I dont know if the above is true.. But this is what happened with my friend who is from Electronic Engineering Background...
Hope this helps..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u hv to hv 3 yrs of graduation plus 2 yrs of higher education (related field- it can even be mechanical engineering) in ur kitty. plus 4 yrs work experience. in case u do not hv the +2 yrs of higher ed then u need 6 yrs experience of which they consider the initial 2 yrs as +2 ed time. 

consult an agent and they can guide u.


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Raju,

Congratulations for the achievement. Wish you all the best for the VISA Processing and main application process.

Raju, I also applied for ACS, its in "In-Process" stage now. hopefully in another 15-20 days time, I will get the result. 

so please do let me know what are the documents we need prepare apart from all ACS documents and IELTS.

Cheers
Sankar


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sankar, there is a checklist on the immigration site, i think u shud check tht. u wil get all info in there


----------



## rajuvg2001 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Sankar

As Anj said it woud be nice if u went thru the Web Site... 
To answer ur question . You need all the docs that u have sent to the ACS along with the IELTS results and the ACS approved docs (Which they will be sending u).
U will also have to fill in Form 1221 Which is really wierd and confusing.. Other docs like Medicals, Police clearance so on can wait... All the best....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

isnt it the form 1226 along with personal particular form 80 for each applicant? we filled those, as provided by out lawyer. anyway, acs and ielts hv to be sent in original. tk good prints of them to keep a copy with u, just in case. also, u need good copy, attested of ur passport, birth cert, with translation if its in any language othr thn hindi. if its a cert by the hospital, thn u need an affidavit from ur side stating tht ur birth date is so and so and one from ur parents stating the same but from their side.

othr thn tht, if u r takin ur spouse, thn, marriage registration, all her documents, including her birth cert, educational papers, work related papers etc. tht is it i guess.

and if u really read thru, thry r not tht confusing, i mean the forms, there r a lot of irrelevant spaces to be filled, like travel history, ur contacts in OZ, how much money u wud be carrying, till when u plan to stay there, just leave them blank, and dont fill info that is not correct.


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Raju and Anj,

Thanks for such an valuable information. will make the preparation for the said documents.

Cheers
Sankar


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> isnt it the form 1226 along with personal particular form 80 for each applicant? we filled those, as provided by out lawyer. anyway, acs and ielts hv to be sent in original. tk good prints of them to keep a copy with u, just in case. also, u need good copy, attested of ur passport, birth cert, with translation if its in any language othr thn hindi. if its a cert by the hospital, thn u need an affidavit from ur side stating tht ur birth date is so and so and one from ur parents stating the same but from their side.
> 
> othr thn tht, if u r takin ur spouse, thn, marriage registration, all her documents, including her birth cert, educational papers, work related papers etc. tht is it i guess.
> 
> and if u really read thru, thry r not tht confusing, i mean the forms, there r a lot of irrelevant spaces to be filled, like travel history, ur contacts in OZ, how much money u wud be carrying, till when u plan to stay there, just leave them blank, and dont fill info that is not correct.


Hi Anj and Raju.

One question for birth certificate in ACS, passport is enough.So you mean for birth certificate in VISA, I need to a special document called "Birth Certificate". I have only passport and 10th class marksheet as birth proof.My wife have a Panchayat Birth certificate apart from passport and 10th class marksheet.Will 10th class marksheet work?


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Manish,

I do sent my passport and 10th certificates only as Birth Certificates. no other special certificates with the name "Birth Certificate".

Cheers
Sankar


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

manish1980 said:


> Hi Anj and Raju.
> 
> One question for birth certificate in ACS, passport is enough.So you mean for birth certificate in VISA, I need to a special document called "Birth Certificate". I have only passport and 10th class marksheet as birth proof.My wife have a Panchayat Birth certificate apart from passport and 10th class marksheet.Will 10th class marksheet work?


Hi Manish,

the birth certificate means not the 10th marksheet but actual certificate from the govt. body. if u do not hv it, u can provide an affidavit for the same. and ur wife's cert must be in hindi, so that wud need translation.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, sankar, it is a requirement from them, incase u send it, its good, incase u dont, u shud add an affidavit so tht nothing is left undone form ur end.


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Anj,

i didn't get what do u meant by affidavit. So far I have never come across any such doc. but I have only my Passport and SSC certificates only as proof of Birth Certificate. 

could u please provide me a template or sample document of affidavit pls.

of course , I did sent "Statutory Declaration", but there is nothing i mentioned about birth certificate related thing in that.

Thanks
Sankar


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sankar thats for the visa, when they say they need proof of birth, which according to their rules means only birth certificate, according to the law passed in 1969, birth certificate was a must for anyone, and was to be taken by the municipal corporation. but most people dont realise it and never bothr taking the birth certificate. u can go to any notory and ask him to provide an afidavit to you. it basically is made on a stamp paper and states that I declare that such and such information is true to the best of my knowledge and the notory signs it after u sign it in front of him. also, u can take the matter from them, they have the format of all this.

the meaning of affidavit is, A written declaration made under oath before a notary public or other authorized officer on a govt. stamp paper.. I am surprised u hv never head of an afidavit.


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

smiles Anj,

so far i never dealt with any issues which requires a lawyer involvement or any of such sort. and moreover i am not that familiar with that terminology too. so no surprise in that being not known about Affidavit. 

Now i have got the clear picture of it, I will get it done as soon as possible or other wise I will get the thing from Municipal ppl .

Anyways Thanks a lot Anj for educating me on Affidavit document.

Cheers
Sankar


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

vskrao said:


> smiles Anj,
> 
> so far i never dealt with any issues which requires a lawyer involvement or any of such sort. and moreover i am not that familiar with that terminology too. so no surprise in that being not known about Affidavit.
> 
> ...


If you go to a court or the mini secratariat of your city / town, there are lot of these notories who sit with computers outside the place, all you need to do is ask them to make the document on a stamp paper, they will attest it and u too sign it in front of them. It isnt a big deal.

for getting the documents from municipal ppl, it takes forever, i wud suggest if u can manage, thn its alright but if u cn not, thn get the affidavit made.


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

great.

I will get it done from Notary only Anj.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Manish,
> 
> the birth certificate means not the 10th marksheet but actual certificate from the govt. body. if u do not hv it, u can provide an affidavit for the same. and ur wife's cert must be in hindi, so that wud need translation.



Hi Anj.

I have a certificate from hospital.But that does not have by name, because at that time i have not named yet  How useful this will be?

Affidavit is same as statutory declaration.Do you have sample affidavit?

Manish


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah it works but still get an affidavit made. As for the matter, go to any of those notories, they have all the formats with them.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

I think passport Copy or School certificate might suffice..
check out this link.. Am I missing something here?
Skilled – Independent (Migrant) visa (subclass 175)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it says 
If birth certificates are not available in your country of birth, other evidence to confirm birth details include, but are not limited to: ...
but in India in 1969 it ws mandatory to hv birth certificates.. which ofcourse no one know.. so one can give an afidavit, for the just incase situation


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> it says
> If birth certificates are not available in your country of birth, other evidence to confirm birth details include, but are not limited to: ...
> but in India in 1969 it ws mandatory to hv birth certificates.. which ofcourse no one know.. so one can give an afidavit, for the just incase situation


Thanks Anj for your guidance.Will make sure to attach an affidavit along with passport,school certificate and hospital birth certificate for age proof.


----------



## angelpowers (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this forum and from India. I have applied for ACS. I would like to know if we need to send extra AUD10 for the registered post or will the Skills Assessment fee of AUD400 enough?
Well, when I downloaded the form, there was no mention of an extra AUD10. Does anyone have an idea whether they will still send it via Registered Post?
Also, how much time does it take to reach the letter to India via registered post?


----------



## angelpowers (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey,
Did you pay extra AUD 10 for the registered post? or the normal AUD 400 for skills assessment? How many days does it take for the results to reach India?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i dont remember reading anywhere that one has to pay A$10 extra for the post.


----------



## angelpowers (Dec 8, 2008)

It used to be there on the earlier forms. By the way, how much time does it take the ACS results to reach India?


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine reached in almost 10 days from the day it was changed to 'With Assessor'.
Infact, Next Day from 'With Assessor' status, I could see registered Post No.. Which btw never worked in aus postal site


----------



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

*Need help for ACS documentation*

Hi, 
I am software Tester/QA working in pune, India and having 4+ yrs of experience in IT industray. 
I wish to apply for the assement of my skills set to ACS. Could anyone please send the format of the exerience letter (reference letter) and Resume so that it has better chances of getting the positive response from ACS.  


Regards,
Vinay Dave


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

vin_java said:


> Hi,
> I am software Tester/QA working in pune, India and having 4+ yrs of experience in IT industray.
> I wish to apply for the assement of my skills set to ACS. Could anyone please send the format of the exerience letter (reference letter) and Resume so that it has better chances of getting the positive response from ACS.
> 
> ...


Hi Vinay, 

Welcome to the forum if you do a search on reference you should find the ACS post with layouts of reference letters etc. 

There is a lot of info on this forum on the ACS if you take a look around (or use the search facility).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## himanshum (Jan 4, 2009)

*ACS requirements*

Hi,

My name is Himanshu, from Delhi and i have completed 3yrs of BIT (Bachelors in Information Technology) and have 4.5 yrs of experience.

I wanted to know that should I apply for Skill assessment to ACS. are the above mention qualification and experience enough to get through ACS.?

As per the ACS site you need atleaset 4 yrs of experience (3yrs in your role) which Iam full filling easily. 


Regards
Himanshu Malik




kaz101 said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> Welcome to the forum if you do a search on reference you should find the ACS post with layouts of reference letters etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

If you fulfil the criteria stated on the website then you should be okay Himanshu.

When in doubt you can always contact an agent.....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

*Help to apply for RPL*

Hi Raj,

I am planning to apply for RPL. I have total 8 yrs of work exp. in IT. Currently, working for IBM India. I have worked aborad in Europe and US from IBM. My skill is listed in MODL and critical list. I am just having problem in filling up the project report and the section in RPL form where it ask for detail relation b/w COBK and my work exp. Can you please help me with your suggestion? Also, can you send me a format of statutory declaration and resume?

Thanks
Imran


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

rajuvg2001 said:


> Hi All..
> 
> With a lot of help and timely advise from this forum I finally cleared the ACS.
> Its took 2 and a 1/2 months.
> ...




Hi Raj,

Congragulations buddy!!!! it really feels nice 

Have done with your for IELTS?

cheers
Kishor


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Have you tried State sponsorship for your skills?

cheers
Kishor


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats once again to Raj !!!
Have you done with your IELTS.

My name is Kishor. Iam new to this forum, However I was going through the advises from you all members on expatforum while I was facing similar situation 8 months back ( Raj was preparing for ACS application) preparation for my application for ACS skill assesment that I have to apply for 2279-31 (.Net technologies) under MODL.

Finally I have received my ACS Skill Assessment result for 2279-31 (.Net Technologies). 

I Thank you all for very good information and great advises. 

Raj- I hope you applied for 2279-31 (.Net)..is that right?

It took 3 months for ACS and (15+20) days for courier period. I received courier after 20days from the letter date; In all I have wait for 4+months. Application and couriering part was done through my agent in India. All document -especially the reference letters I had to draft and get them from managers.

I have now to give my IELTS. 
I had my earlier IELTS (appeared from India) with S-7,R-6.5, W-6, L-6.5 and Avg 6.5, but its validity was over in Feb 09. Now my Company has deputed me to Tokyo for some period. Request you to give advice me on giving IELTS in tokyo, or who has similar experience 
giving IELTS other than Home country. again I need atleast 6 band in each module (good if 
avg is 6.5) 

I am　little worried , I have registered for IELTS. Any help would be grateful.

Thanks and Cheers 
Kishor


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

pkrish said:


> Congrats once again to Raj !!!
> Have you done with your IELTS.
> 
> My name is Kishor. Iam new to this forum, However I was going through the advises from you all members on expatforum while I was facing similar situation 8 months back ( Raj was preparing for ACS application) preparation for my application for ACS skill assesment that I have to apply for 2279-31 (.Net technologies) under MODL.
> ...


Hi Kishore,

Why it took u 3 months for the results? I guess results are out from ACS in 1 month right?


----------



## pc (Oct 25, 2008)

iaquil said:


> Hi Kishore,
> 
> Why it took u 3 months for the results? I guess results are out from ACS in 1 month right?


Every case is different and every case manager is different. The ACS assessors also have differing levels of efficiency and workload.

So you shouldn't think that every application will be finalised within the same timeframe.

Regards
Peter


----------



## maverick121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Kishor,

Gud to know u cleared Acs...all d best 4 the ielts..

Needed help 4m u.. even i wanted to get my acs done in dotnet.

Since u used an agent in India..I am also searchin 4 1 here..

Could u tell d name of the agent(company) u used.

Since u cleared it will be genuine,I 2 can contact them..

Just d name of consultancy will do..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi,

Did you cleared skill assessment or RPL?

Regards
iaquil


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

iaquil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you cleared skill assessment or RPL?
> 
> ...


Hiiii,
Anybody can tell that ACS will call to employer or just reference letter is enough?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you never know, they might just call. if they are not satisfied with the documents and coming from High Risk Country, they most probably will.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am from High risk country and in my case they did not call but you never know, if you could be those few cases where they call


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

manish1980 said:


> I am from High risk country and in my case they did not call but you never know, if you could be those few cases where they call


i am also from high risk country but hope for best they can call


----------

